

Ask HN: Would it be okay to build a better (web) game from someone else's idea? - Amaan

I saw a game I liked, and I know I can remake it and provide a better user experience. Would it be okay if I went ahead with the project? This wouldn't have been a big deal if the game I saw was created in a different language (HTML5 languages), but that's not the case.
======
divvlr
I call this pulling a zuckerberg. I don't think so. I personally believe there
is no such thing as an original idea. We are made up of other people thoughts
and ideas, that we choose to either accept and make it apart of us or not.

~~~
Amaan
Hahahahaha. I agree with there never being a truly original idea, but there
are ideas that the original developer can take credit for, unlike me, since
I'm copying the concept right out.

------
pcharles
You only have to improve upon the idea by 10% and it is a value-added
alternative.

------
TobiHeidi
Add a little twist or something to it then it is fine

------
instakill
Yes.

~~~
Amaan
Thanks. That's what I was going to do, but then I thought I should at least
link to the original game and give the developer some credit. I should do that
in the credits page or something like that, right?

~~~
instakill
If you want to and feel ethically inclined to do so then sure.

